# Bad can of Krylon paint - *[email protected]?#!!!



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had my first bad experiance with Krylon pain, might have cost me one AML hopper








Never had a problem with painting the Aluminum colored hoppers, but the Cascade green just F'd up on one of the hoppers I was painting for NP. 
Yesterday, I had used a can - no problems, painting the first couple coats on 2 cars. More coats were needed. So I went and got a couple more cans last night and as always, shook them up real good and started painting. At first, no problem and let me say it's about 63 degrees outside so that ain't the issue. When I paint, I stop every few sprays and shake the can to keep the mixture just right. Well at one point what sprayed out was more thinner than paint and it made the cracked desert look on the side on one car, a bit on the bottom and a tad on the other car. I was furious and wanted to throw the can out into the woods. I'm hoping I will be able to lightly sand the car with 320 grit sand paper and then lightly paint over to finish the job.

I hate when this happens









Rocky


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had some troubles with Krylon also. Better luck with Rustoleum, does not dry as fast though.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky. I'm having the same problem with painting some Ho truck rigs I have.. It is my last can I picked up at Home depot that is messed up.. Now have to go back to the brake fluid and start over again if I can. 
This is crapy @$#%*&!












I found another can and it seem to be ok .. Maybe because Red is a hard color to get right? Never had any problems with it before. Wal- mart paint works good so may go there for more paint.. No problem with theres. 
Wonder is there is a code date i can't find on Krylon on internet that will tell me on bad batches ?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

We can all thank the tree huggers for this problem. I have used Krylon for years and never had a problem until they were forced to change their formula.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Is the Krylon paint lacquer or enamel base ?

The cracking kinda sounds like what happens when you put lacquer over enamel.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Have ya’ll considered that the problem may be a result of not allowing the paint to cure adequately between coats... Blowing a few coats of paint successively and then coming back hours later is NOT recommended. Most of these paints suggest a couple of light successive coats within an hour and if you need additional coats of paint a minimum 24 hour interval is required for curing/drying…

Sounds like you guys are describing “crazing”. 

_Crazing is caused when two materials bonded together expand or contract at different rates causing lateral surface forces greater than the strength of bond._

Michael


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

My problem was not cracking but just dull paint job. Lots of clear came out and just run like no body to the paint. We know about doing painting in room temp and pre priming that we did a day ago.. We shook the can up many times.. I should got the air brush out and do it right. but didn't have that much to paint. 
I just got out another can and it worked ok after i started over after getting the paint of with brake fluid again. ? "Thiner wouldn't take all of the last paint job off.." Then wash off with soap and hot water. 
Now after repaint them now, not looking to bad.. Have to wait a few days to put them back together and then letter them.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be worse, you could have used Testors, of which I have had every can that I have bought FAIL since they changed the VOC formulas. Sputter or clog or just gas coming out for 2 seconds then nothing....its horrible, I am shocked they are still selling spray paint 

I can always recommend weathering them with some rust and dirt, sure-fire way to repair a bad paintjob.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, you got "crazing." That's gonna happen every time with Krylon if you wait longer than 1 hour between coats, but not longer than 24 - 36 hours. That's the "window of inopportunity" with Krylon, and it's bit me in the behind every time I've tried to press my luck, too. The trick is when you notice it (it will happen fairly quickly once you apply the second coat), go in and wipe it off right when it does it. It will take much of the first coat with it, and it makes it easier to clean and reapply later. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky... That is[/b] most frustrating.

Just to support Kevin's post. 

Been there, done that.... I've used Krylon for years and have gone through the changes in the paint as EPA, OSHA, USDA, FEMA, FFA, FCC, HUD, IRS, EOP, EPIR and all the other governmental control agencies have required.....

One thing I've learned is about the paint is that in the VERY, VERY[/b] Fine print on the can, it says "it's OK to recoat within one hour or after 24".... There's a drying process in which chemically, the paint will accept overcoats within the first hour of application, then starts a curing process in which any additional wet coats will cause reticulation when added during that time. Once the curing process is complete, it's OK to recoat. 

As I said.... Been there, done that. 

I've learned the hard way to apply additional coats within that first hour or wait for at least 24 hours to recoat and they work OK. It seems from your account, you had to leave the job to purchase more paint, recoated after the 1 hour and prior to the 24 hour time. 

Just my assumption...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to the Gov't making our lives "better" all these spray paints are for poops. Re-coat within one hour our after or after 24 -- preferably a week. DO NOT handle for at least a week. They dry slow. 

Rust-o-leum 2X comes out like a fire hose. It runs like crazy.

Practice practice practice before going final.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I just shot satin black Krylon over flat black on my aluminum tube bridge. I shot the satin about 30 minutes after the flat black was applied. 

We'll see if this works out ok. 

It looked good as I was shooting the satin.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I just went outside and checked the paint and it looks great.

The finish is perfect.


----------

